# Lexington Lab Band - Johnny Cash



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Another great job from Dale and the boys from Kentucky!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

You can put JD Simo in front of any band and they just kick A**. I met him a few years back at Roberts Western wear in Nashville. We were walking down Broadway in Nashville and walked into a bar and he was Playing. We must have watched him play for a few hours. We talked to him afterwards and he was very nice and polite. I posted a thread, The best unknown Guitarist a while back. Thanks for posting this Video.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I definitely agree, raw power. JD is very impressive. I sent a couple of YouTube links to friends about JD, and they were like "wow!"


----------

